# Tnt... Gorgonzola Butter



## middie (Sep 15, 2007)

Omg you guys this is so good !!! 

I whipped a pound of softened butter and added 1/2 bunch of minced parsley,
2 teaspoons of worstershire, 2 teaspoons of minced garlic. Then I added 1/2 a pound of crumbled gorgonzola cheese. Then I sprinkled on a little salt and pepper. Then I rolled the butter up into a log shape in wax paper and chilled it for about an hour. 

Then I took a loaf of ciabatta bread and sliced it in half lengthwise, spread the butter on 1 half evenly like you would as if you were making garlic bread. Topped it with the other half of the bread and baked it at 400 degrees for about 10 minutes.

To die for


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 15, 2007)

Middie, thanks you so much - brownie points w/ hubby - lol, he will love it.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow that sounds great.  I think I will put that on my Wed night family dinner.  Thanks.


----------

